# Looking for quail for dog training



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Trying to find some quail, preferably N of Columbus. No luck on internet search. Any leads from farmers, amish, etc would be appreciated. Check your local newspaper classified ads. Thanks in advance!


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Elkhorn lake hunt club near bucyrus raises and sells quail


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Meyers Hatchery in Polk Ohio


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------

